# 10 000 points for a



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

sweet sig of Alistair Overeem. Unfortunatly I did not have a chance to bid on the one Steph made, but it was awsome.

TEMPLATE


Hey, my last request was Dec 12, 2008 and it is still my current siggy.


The Request:

I want a sick Alistair Overeem sig please! I had alot of trouble finding decent shots of him so I thought a 15 000 point incentive might be decent compensation for having to find some.

It would be really cool if we could get an action shot of Overeem, but again it is up to the artist.

I would like the pic to be after his move to HW (and the subsequent weight gain). 


Pics:

http://sharkspage.com/jpgs4/strikeforce_weighins13b.jpg

http://www.metroactive.com/metro/06.07.06/gifs/belfort-vs-overeem-0623.jpg

I love ^ this one but it was used in Stephs sig so plus it is so small and his leg is cut off. 


I would like it to in some way include the Dutch flag.

http://www.minbuza.nl/binaries/afbe...bum/nederland-in-beelden/detailfoto-s/147.jpg

http://www.nps.gov/oia/images/Dutch Flag.jpg

http://www.notitia.no/chelsea/img/psp/robben_netherlands.jpg


I like clean looking sigs like Cornbreads Okami sig, Plazzmans Fireball kid sig, Stephs Braves sig etc. Those are just a few of the sigs I like.


Title: Dutch Ape


Sub-Text: Overeem


More Sub-Text: none


Colors: Dutch flag


Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: NO


All attempts will be repped. In addition I am offering 10 000 points to the "winner" and 500 points for any attemt.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

definatly get something in for you.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Made this. Not sure if it'll be your style but here goes:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

thats looks great pliff

put this together really fast


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Awsome guys! sent you your 500 pts each.

Gonna give it some time to see if anyone else wants to get an attempt in.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Here's my first go, if I got time I might try again since Im bored.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh man, that Banana killed it.

Way too much.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Coming up with one soon Ape.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I like this one bettter.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

That one kicks ass Toxic! 

I like them both, actually, but the one with the hammer is my fav so far!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

feel free to take it for a test drive while your waiting to get all the entries.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Awsome Plazz, I love the effects on his gloves; very cool!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Glad you like.

If you do choose it, you can either give the points to the others that tried, or keep them.

Just rep me in your sig.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's what I came up with:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Wow this is such a tough choice!

I really like them all, and I am not just saying that. I even got 3 other people to choose which one they like best, and they all chose different ones. You guys did so many different styles you made it really hard for me to pick A winner. The GF liked pliffs the best, my bro likes stephs the best, and my friend Pat likes D.P. the best.

Surprisingly, I can't decide between Plazz's and Toxics, so....

It's a tie! Plazz and Toxic both win! I will sports Toxics for a week, then Plazz, then back! Big pimpin baby.

Sent you your 10000 points toxic. Since Plazz doesn't want the points I am going to split them between everyone else who submitted since you all did such a good job and I had so much fun choosing! 

Awsome job everyone and thanks again!

I'd love to do this once a month or two, if my points hold up hehe.


----------

